# Blindfolds



## StachuK1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

What blindfold(s) do you have, and where did you get them?

I got one from Giant for 4 bucks, but am not completely satisfied with it; it still has the possibility of seeing. (very little, but seeing nonetheless.)


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 5, 2009)

I went to Wal-mart, in the beauty section (LOL) and found a "sleep mask" for 3.87 CAD. It works quite nicely, just make sure that neither of the two straps breaks, or you have to buy another one / sew it back together. it only works with both straps.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't have a single blindfold.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't have a single blindfold. At home, I usually just either close my eyes, put under table, or blankets. Sometimes I use Stefan's paper&tape or towel ideas.


----------



## tim (Apr 5, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I don't have a single blindfold.



I have a multiple blindfold.


----------



## Zava (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a pink blindfold, saying: follow your heart


----------



## toast (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a Hello Kitty blindfold, it has hello kitty on it and says:

HELLO KITTY
(c)1976, 2008 Sanrio co., Ltd.

You're all jealous.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 5, 2009)

I got mine from ebay...one of those cheap black ones, it works well.


----------



## brunson (Apr 5, 2009)

toast said:


> I have a Hello Kitty blindfold, it has hello kitty on it and says:
> 
> HELLO KITTY
> (c)1976, 2008 Sanrio co., Ltd.
> ...


I am totally jealous. If you had pink pajamas and that hello kitty blindfold, you'd be unstoppable.


----------



## shelley (Apr 5, 2009)

I am also totally jealous. Where did you get it?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

They have some on eBay...10 bucks


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 5, 2009)

toast said:


> I have a Hello Kitty blindfold, it has hello kitty on it and says:
> 
> HELLO KITTY
> (c)1976, 2008 Sanrio co., Ltd.
> ...


Tyler's is better.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I went to Wal-mart, in the beauty section (LOL) and found a "sleep mask" for 3.87 CAD. It works quite nicely, just make sure that neither of the two straps breaks, or you have to buy another one / sew it back together. it only works with both straps.



that's probably the same one I have. One of the straps on mine broke off but I sewed it back together 
I think I'll decorate mine and make it all pretty


----------



## happa95 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> toast said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Hello Kitty blindfold, it has hello kitty on it and says:
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 5, 2009)

I use one that I got on an airplane...
Though I have a total of one successful BLD solve, and only on a 2x2... sigh


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a silver one, and I know you all want to see it, so here's the link to the video where I'm wearing it. It's that awesome. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkOnpR-iico


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Wal-mart, in the beauty section (LOL) and found a "sleep mask" for 3.87 CAD. It works quite nicely, just make sure that neither of the two straps breaks, or you have to buy another one / sew it back together. it only works with both straps.
> ...



Well I tried to do it with only one strap and I noticed I could open my eyes, so I immediately DNF'd and set about trying to fix it; yeah, I sewed it back on, but now the two straps are uneven and I left it in a pile somewhere... I should probably go find it before my wrist heals.

Except I won't decorate mine all pretty; just gunna draw two LARGE ASIAN ANIME eyes on it to make it look like I'm using hacks.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 6, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll decorate mine and make it all pretty
> ...


I sewed purple and green beads on mine  
I want to draw something on it, but not eyes. I think I'll just write my name on it.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm gonna try to buy a yoda mask and just cover the eye holes lol.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 7, 2009)

happa, make sure you can breathe okay.

I wasted money at DisposeAMask.com. I think they might be out of business -- they were not taking my emails or phone calls. I think one or 2 of my PayPals went through but no shipment came. I'll try K-mart again; last time they didn't seem to have any.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't own a blindfold. I just fold a shirt, though I'm really just starting my blindfolded solving (never done one successfully) and I'll probably get one when I become good at it.


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I don't own a blindfold. I just fold a shirt, though I'm really just starting my blindfolded solving (never done one successfully) and I'll probably get one when I become good at it.



What method and which tutorial?


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 11, 2009)

I just got a nice sleeping mask in the Paris-Roissy Airport duty-free area.


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 18, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I went to Wal-mart, in the beauty section (LOL) and found a "sleep mask" for 3.87 CAD. It works quite nicely, just make sure that neither of the two straps breaks, or you have to buy another one / sew it back together. it only works with both straps.



LOL!! I got mine from Wal Mart too!! I think i got the same one because I paid 3.87 CAD's too!


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

The only blindfolds I've ever used are the sleeping masks found on airplanes on long rides.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 21, 2009)

byu said:


> The only blindfolds I've ever used are the sleeping masks found on airplanes on long rides.



Same like you. I got it from singapore arlines


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 21, 2009)

I found one in my house that's probably my dad's.. it's really soft on the inside and it feels really good  I want one that says something on the outside though..


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

I never had one, but I liked the ones we used at Danish Open. I bought one just like that at the Czech airport last weekend. The eye-patches look quite a lot like the cups from a bra


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I never had one, but I liked the ones we used at Danish Open. I bought one just like that at the Czech airport last weekend. The eye-patches look quite a lot like the cups from a bra



You gave me an idea. When I get good enough at this, I think I will go to the local bar or billiard parlor and announce "I will now solve this cube blindfolded -- all I need is a bra to use as a blindfold". Not sure I would have the guts though. Not before a couple beers anyway. Perhaps Arnaud would have success at it.


----------



## Poke (Apr 22, 2009)

When I start BLD, I am going to get an eye patch. And then I will look like a pirate, until I put a second one on.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 22, 2009)

I use 2 bandannas and tie them to my head. Mostly at home when I'm practicing BLD my sisters tie my feet and I'm like "What the hell you do that for?".


----------

